# Vossen Wheels Gallery Thread



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

​​​​​​​​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Tinted Gloss Black | Vossen's all-new finish | CVT, CV3-R and VFS-2
*
Vossen’s all-new finish, Tinted Gloss Black, is now available for the CVT, CV3-R and VFS-2 models. Originally debuted as a standard finish for the Hybrid Forged HF-1 wheel earlier this year, Tinted Gloss Black brings a new tone to some of Vossen’s most classic and trendsetting wheels.






Learn all about our new Finish, Tinted Gloss Black, by visiting our website here. 
































































Contact [email protected] | +1-305-463-7778

Or fill out this Contact Form to find a dealer near you.
​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

The newest addition to the Vossen CV Series, the CV10 is a new take on the classic, concave styling that originally defined the Vossen brand. A complex, bi-level spoke pattern is accentuated with the two-tone Silver Polished standard finish, while Satin Black creates a menacing alternative.

In addition to 2 standard finishes, 8 custom finishes and a variety of bolt patterns and offsets are available with our custom machining and finishing program.

Starting at $449 per wheel.

+1-305-463-7778 / [email protected]

www.VOSSENCV10.com


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

Beautiful 3 Piece Vossen Forged Wheels

https://vossenwheels.com/galleries/vossen-forged-series-17-s17-01-3-piece-13/


----------

